# CIS injectors Air shrouded vs. non



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a cylinder head from an 86 GTI running on my car. ETKA shows that the injectors that originally came in the 86 GTI were air shrouded (#3 from the referenced website included below). I'm currently trying to diagnose a rough idle and lack of throttle response. The injectors in there right now are more like example #1 from the website. Would shrouding and all the associated insulat9ors and o-rings make a big difference? 
Just trying to figure out which injectors and parts to buy, when I order new ones. 
http://www.partsplaceinc.com/c...shtml


_Modified by salz2135 at 3:48 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: CIS injectors Air shrouded vs. non (salz2135)*

I dont have any experience trying to use non shrouded injectors in an air shroud head like you have bit I would suggest you either put shrouds on them or block off the air feed line from the throttle body to the head that provides the shroud air. As I understand it the main purpose to air shrouding was related to improved atomization of fuel at idle, improving both idle quality and emissions.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks for the feedback. the original GX cylinder head that was in the car had the air shroud inlet between the injectors 3 and 4 in the form of a male metal nipple. The RD head that I have doesn't have one of those. What am I looking for on the 86 GTI head?


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (salz2135)*

The RD head should have had the same nipple.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (wclark)*

Hmmm I better confirm which cylinder head is on there. Where do I look for the designation?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (salz2135)*

The RD head might have used the newer plastic nipple. It can be removed by a single screw on one side of the port machined into the cylinder head. It looks like a small flat piece of plastic with a nipple on each side. As suggested, install all the parts for the air shrouding or cap it off. Too much air gets past the injectors if you use non-shrouded injectors in a shrouded setup (inserts, etc.).


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

037103373A 23 WWO H Germany
Are the numbers cast into the cylinder head. Can someone help me ID this?


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

WaterWheels said:


> Too much air gets past the injectors if you use non-shrouded injectors in a shrouded setup (inserts, etc.).


Is this still the case even if no air is supplied to the shrouds? The Eurospec 8v solid head that I installed came with shrouded injector inserts, but no provision for the air. It was such a pain trying to push in the shrouded injectors that I gave up and just installed my non-shrouded ones. Maybe this would explain my lack of _any_ idle...? If so, then I guess the question becomes do I remove the shrouded inserts and go with non-shrouded injectors, or just use the shrouded ones (will recondition them of course...)? Option A obviously is a bit more work...

Thx, JT


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

salz2135 said:


> thanks for the feedback. the original GX cylinder head that was in the car had the air shroud inlet between the injectors 3 and 4 in the form of a male metal nipple. The RD head that I have doesn't have one of those. What am I looking for on the 86 GTI head?


all CIS-e equipped cars of the mid-late 80s had air shrouded injectors. only heads without air shrouding were carb heads, and they didnt have injector ports either, or digifart (digifant) heads.

037-103-373-A must be a DIGI head, because i just went and checked my digi head casting, and its a 037-103-373-AA. and i pulled it off a 89 digi equipped jetta.

you should have a 026-103-373-G, that would be the proper head for shrouded injectors.. 
and i know this ^ is the right part number, just popped the hood on my 85 GTI.. should have the same head as an 86..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

gamblinfool said:


> Is this still the case even if no air is supplied to the shrouds? . . . then I guess the question becomes do I remove the shrouded inserts and go with non-shrouded injectors, or just use the shrouded ones . . .


No, if the head has no passage for the air to flow from behind the injectors, there should be no issue. Just which injector inserts do you have, the one piece old style or the newer teo piece ones (brass upper and plastic lower)? Just my opinion, but if the inserts are for air shrouded injectors I would use that type of injector. Not for any other reason but to not have to change the inserts and to hold the injectors more secure in their position. Can't understand why they would be all that hard to insert, never had any problems in the past.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

WaterWheels said:


> No, if the head has no passage for the air to flow from behind the injectors, there should be no issue. Just which injector inserts do you have, the one piece old style or the newer teo piece ones (brass upper and plastic lower)? Just my opinion, but if the inserts are for air shrouded injectors I would use that type of injector. Not for any other reason but to not have to change the inserts and to hold the injectors more secure in their position. Can't understand why they would be all that hard to insert, never had any problems in the past.


The head came with the newer, two-piece setup; actually with the injectors still in there. My guess is that the PO had the same trouble I did in removing them and just left them! (he won't fess up  )

Looking back on it, the other set of shrouded injectors I attempted to use were hard to insert because I was lazy and left the fried o-rings on there...I didn't have any fresh at the time. I was just desparate to try to get the car running. (which I did, but it won't idle _at all_ )

Thanks for the feedback, Jeff


----------

